
Cactus - CSS testing [slides] - michael_fine
https://speakerdeck.com/u/winston/p/wah-lau-css-can-be-tested-too
======
jejones3141
Hmmm. How does one automate CSS testing? I guess Javascript may be able to
peek into the DOM and check whether things have the correct color, radius of
the corners on the boxes, etc., but how can one automatically determine
whether layout is correct?

